# Hello from Norway



## okvalle (May 2, 2020)

Hello all. I'm a newbie here. Not a newbie in coffee drinking though. I think I started before the age of ten  
I have always been interested in good coffee and have several "gadgets" for it. The latest is a Gene Café cbr-101 that I got at a extremely low price. The previous owner was happy that his old machine came to use again.

I hope to learn a lot from you all, and maybe I can contribute as well. I'm happy to be a member of this forum.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum and I hope you enjoy being part of it.


----------



## bkyrevolution (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, what is your favourite method of preparing coffee?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum :good:


----------



## okvalle (May 2, 2020)

Stanic said:


> Hi, what is your favourite method of preparing coffee?


 Mainly Aeropress, but I have ordered a Wilfa Svart pour over dripper to try out. I also use my Melitta Aroma Signature when brewing more than a couple of mugs.


----------



## Faffing (May 3, 2020)

welcome

welcome


----------

